# Urgent, please help! Daffodils & Dogs?!



## MileAMinute (10 April 2010)

Hi there, hate to post this as my first thread, but have lurked here long enough!
I caught my dog eating daffodil stems today in my garden, he was shooed off and brought back into the house, to be sick about 20 mins later. There was 3 small piles of sick, with the daffodil stems/bits of carrot (he loves them!) in it.
He seems ok in himself, although is sleepy (although i took him for a walk in the midst of the heat today and that seemed to knacker him). He's also had his evening biscuits with no probs.
Should I be worried? Knew there were warnings about daffs and pets but he's never bothered with them before!

Obviously if he does start to present odd symptoms he'll be down to the vet straight away, just wanted some reassurance and possibly past experiences!

Thanks all  x x


----------



## JoG (10 April 2010)

The bulbs are the worst bit but all parts of a daffodil are poisonous.  Thi slink my give you things to watch for  http://www.provet.co.uk/petfacts/healthtips/daffodilpoisoning.htm


----------



## MileAMinute (10 April 2010)

Oh God  Will keep a very keen eye out, he's such a menace, eats just about anything! Thanks for that link x x


----------



## dozzie (10 April 2010)

Hope your dog is ok. 

I had no idea about daff bulbs and pup was very ill this week and had come in with a tulip bulb that morning. I wonder if she had also had a daff bulb as well. So thanks for the link and warning. I will need to remove bulbs from her reach as they are the latest thing to destroy.


----------



## slimjim (10 April 2010)

I believe that quite a number of bulbs, as well as some plants are poisonous to dogs.  I always keep all bulbs out of reach as it's hard to remember which ones are harmful.  I think that daffodil bulbs can cause sensitivity in humans as well through handling them.


----------



## MileAMinute (10 April 2010)

Thanks guys, I've been keeping a close eye on him and he seems much perkier now. Think he ate it as we've no grass in the back, just slabs and a rockery type thing and he wanted some greens to help him vomit whatever he needed to.
Have squirted a load of lemon juice along the rockery bit and he's kept well away so fingers crossed he won't repeat it again!  x


----------

